# Blackbird Raum



## simpletoremember

most likely my most favorite band of all time. i first met them in sf when they opened up for leftover crack at thee park side, i was playing my guitar trying to make money for a ticket, and cj (their banjo player) saw me putting me of the guest list. after that i've seen them a few more times in portland, and santa cruz, and played a show with them in ashland. great guys and gals. if you haven't heard them yet, you should. 

Myspace
Website


----------



## john1158

very good stuff


----------



## Gudj

Yeah, consistently fun shows.


----------



## bote

I saw them in Tucson, behind a bank in the streetlights. It was a very memorable and good show, the local circle K ran out of forties (that's a memorable part, not a good one)


----------



## simpletoremember

bote said:


> I saw them in Tucson, behind a bank in the streetlights. It was a very memorable and good show, the local circle K ran out of forties (that's a memorable part, not a good one)



speaking of stores running out of booze, i think we bought out safeway for chillable red the night i played with them in ashland. it was a house show, but there had to been 150 kids there crammed in the living room, the kitchen, kids hanging off the staircase, and kids passed out on the lawn. if was one hell of a night, but my fender acoustic was stolen. i left it on the front porch while i grabbed a beer, and someone ran off with it. fucktards!


----------



## Angela

I've seen them a few times on the west coast and they are definitely worth hearin'. I highly recommend going to hear them play if your going to be near someplace that their playing.


----------



## RnJ

They're releasing a new album really soon. They are indeed great.
The banjoing abilities are particularly impressive in some songs.


----------



## simpletoremember

yeah i just order the new cd, along with some patches and shit. i can't wait to hear it. too bad i couldn't make it to the release. i'm up in alaska for awhile... so i'm missing out on some shows, but they are playing the trapper creek music and art festival next augest about 100 miles south of fairbanks.


----------



## Livingpastense

I saw them at a friends house in the Greater LA area. It was one of the most phenomenal shows ive ever been too. Plus i got to see the band naked afterwards way plus.


----------



## sprout

So... Anyone else going to see them tonight?


----------



## Deleted member 565

Not tonight but im going this sunday in Isla Vista to see them should be fun.


----------



## littleRabbit

haha wow I remember meeting Zack and Caspian when I was like 17, albeit briefly. nice guys. didn't hear Blackbird Raum til like a month afterwards. awesome shit.


----------



## Alaska

simpletoremember said:


> yeah i just order the new cd, along with some patches and shit. i can't wait to hear it. too bad i couldn't make it to the release. i'm up in alaska for awhile... so i'm missing out on some shows, but they are playing the trapper creek music and art festival next augest about 100 miles south of fairbanks.



That's awesome, but that long from now?  Never any good shows here, man.


----------



## plantsomeseeds

Livingpastense said:


> I saw them at a friends house in the Greater LA area. It was one of the most phenomenal shows ive ever been too. Plus i got to see the band naked afterwards way plus.




haha yess! that show at windchime house was fucking rad. naked pool party afterward....oh man.


----------



## simpletoremember

yeah i remember once as a kid sneaking into a bar to see the violent femmes, but getting kicked out after 10 minutes. i think that's the only show i've been to here in alaska. nothing goes on here, i guess tech nine is playing pretty soon, but fuck that noise. lol


----------



## Alaska

I was in a local grindviolence band around there with some old friends of mine. We played a few warehouse gigs with Turbid North before they headed to Texas. I was like, 15 at the time. "Flesh Garden". Haha.


----------



## RnJ

Is grindviolence different than grindcore?


----------



## cailyBear

I am currently listening to Blackbird Raum, I get online, open up this website and see this post, I am over joyed  I saw them play In seattle at Folk Life Festival, I had to buy one of their cds and I'm enthralled! Absolutely fantastic. I'm glad they're appreciated by you all too


----------

